# How to open up a laptop?



## stepheno (Jan 3, 2001)

I have a Compaq Presario 1200 notebook and want to get inside it. I can find and remove the screws but it won't open up. Any ideas please? I've tried Compaq website for a service manual without joy. Thanks in anticipation.

stepheno


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Take out the battery as well, there are usually some screws under there as well. You might also have to lift back the keyboard and take it off via it's ribbon cable connection.


----------



## slawless (Jul 11, 2002)

this site will tell you exactly what you need to know

http://www.compaq.com/athome/support/msgs/1255-1275/

or even the more general site:

http://www.compaq.com/athome/support/msgs/

Steve L


----------



## slawless (Jul 11, 2002)

Also.... when I opened up a compaq 1675. you need to pry it open after all the screws were removed. When you close it, after your work, it will snap shut. 

Steve L


----------



## stepheno (Jan 3, 2001)

Many thanks Rockn & Slawless spot on!!

stepheno


----------

